

Check your skin for a melanoma? Yes, there’s an app for that too - tilt
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/06/27/check-your-skin-for-a-melanoma-yes-theres-an-app-for-that-too/

======
lutorm
Wasn't this an idea of someone who applied to YC but was discouraged from
entering the health field due to liability and expensive regulation?

